# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  6.07. todtnau

## Ruff Ryder

werde höchst warscheinlich kommenden sonntag mit einiges kumpels in todtnau sein.
wen wird man dort von euch antreffen??

----------


## Low

ganz ganz ganz vielleicht mich!

----------


## Dirty Rider

wow...sonntags

----------


## KAI

würd ja gern....

----------


## Dirty Rider

hmm ich auch *gg*

naja...scheiss lieferanten

----------

